# Off To WV



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 16, 2005)

See ya'll when we get back.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't be shy about handin' out dem business cards Bill!!  What do I owe you for the paper stock?!


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Don't be shy about handin' out dem business cards Bill!!  What do I owe you for the paper stock?!



Speaking of business cards. :rds:


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> See ya'll when we get back.


Damn Bill... That was the next picture I was going to use for Larry's pit topic. #-o 

Have fun.  Make Hoss drink a beer for me. :bar:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

and say hello to Adam and Little Joe!  And for that matter, Granny and Jethro!


----------

